# Early humans in China 1.7 Million years ago



## bullethead (Aug 15, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/early-humans-lived-china-1-7-million-years-133455147.html


----------



## David Parker (Aug 15, 2013)

Does this suggest that life didn't begin in Mesopotamia?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 15, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Does this suggest that life didn't begin in Mesopotamia?



Could be rabbit.....could be....


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 15, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Does this suggest that life didn't begin in Mesopotamia?



Most people believe_ civilization_ started in Mesopotamia (the cradle of civilization) but not humans per se. This is just where they think large scale farming began, thus people staying in one spot versus wandering in small bands.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 15, 2013)

BTW I really, really feel sorry for any school science teacher who has to say "homo erectus" in front of a classful of giggling brats.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 15, 2013)

*giggle*


----------



## David Parker (Aug 15, 2013)

Glad I wasn't drinking milk  BUAH!!!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 16, 2013)

Guffaw!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2013)

Folks, keep it family friendly.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 16, 2013)

Since when is a scientific term that classifies early man not family friendly?  This site can be exasperating at times.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 16, 2013)

So can Members.

To answer: when the term is used as a part of a "risque" double entendre by playing on a possibly sexual interpretation of an otherwise innocent phrase.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 16, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> Since when is a scientific term that classifies early man not family friendly?  This site can be exasperating at times.



I saw the commercial during "family T.V." time. Just replaced with other terms...less offensive to the sensitive...I thought. Wrong again.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 16, 2013)

Who's being protected here?  Speaking of ancient history, potty humor has been around ever since we've had language to express it. These types of jokes start around 1st grade, so who's delicate nature are we preserving?   I see worse than this in the campfire section just about everyday, with out the wrist slapping. 

I get the need for some form of censorship, other wise it would get ugly. But c'mon. This is harmless.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 16, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> I see worse than this in the campfire section just about everyday, with out the wrist slapping.



Thanks for the support but, I think we both know why it happened. I can let it go.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 17, 2013)

You're right.


----------



## drippin' rock (Aug 17, 2013)

One thought I have on the debate between evolution and creation is as scientists, archeologists, and such continue to learn about the earth and early man; as they continue to refine the techniques used to age and analyze, how will the religious community react?  Will some of the knowledge be embraced and folded into the genesis narrative, or will it just be ignored?


----------

